# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  I have over 25 posts, but still no privileges - why?

## Funny

I have over 25 posts, but still no privileges - why?

Funny

----------


## Dont wanna be old

We changed it to 50 ????

----------


## Big

should kick in at 25, I'll let admin know.

----------


## *Admin*

it appeared you had not turned them on... i did so you should have them now...

----------


## Juturna

How do you 'turn on' privileges?

----------


## Big

> How do you 'turn on' privileges?


in your user cp

----------


## Juturna

I should have been more specific - where in my User CP?

I looked under Account options etc and can't seem to find it... I'm apparently blind hah

----------


## Juturna

^x4?! Can't find it.

----------


## Big

the option may not show, some people have been having trouble with it. I'll let Admin know...

----------


## Juturna

Thank you.

----------

